# MAC parties/events



## xrockste4dyx (Aug 9, 2006)

How do you get invited to these? Are they only at pro stores or counters and other stores as well? I really want to go to one.


----------



## LadyLaundale (Aug 9, 2006)

This thread should help, its about the Untamed preview parties coming up.

http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=52215


----------



## Indigowaters (Aug 9, 2006)

That thread still doesn’t answer the question.


----------



## ledonatella (Aug 9, 2006)

This is the first one I was invited too and here's how I got it...I saw on that other thread the one girl said she got an invite to the party at my closest MAC store and that I should call to get one. I actually called not for that but to order the Technacolor shadows because the website was being weird and I couldn't get in it so I thought I would call the store and then maybe since I ordered something I could ask about the party....so anyway, when I called I said "I would like to order the new velvet shadows" and the lady goes, "they aren't out until the end of the month" and I said "Really? Cause they are on your website." and she said, "Well, they shouldn't be but if you want them we are having a party at the end of the month for the fall collection." and I said OK! So...it made me laugh since I wasen't even talking about Untamed but got an invite to it afterall. Hey whatever works!! I know Nordies is having some events, if you go on there website under Beauty and fragrence, at the bottom of the page, click on where it says In-Store Events, it'll take you to a page of events listed by state & some places are having Untamed events. HTH


----------



## kradge79 (Aug 9, 2006)

I asked a MA at my store about this on Saturday.  She said the way they pick is random and about 1000 people are invited our of the customer database.  I know the store nearest to me has only had 1 event so far (Sundressing), so I don't know if this is how the stores that have had multiple events do it.


----------



## LadyLaundale (Aug 9, 2006)

Most recently I was invited at the SF Pro Store when I spent a whole bunch, the manager invited me and put me on the list.   I didn't even know it was coming up.  I was invited to Sundressing by calling and asking to be put on the list, as soon as I heard about it on Specktra.  I've asked the MA's when I'm at the store shopping and been put on the list.  I've also received invites the in the mail (but not very often), which I believe is done randomly from the database, as posted above.

The parties are only held at PRO Stores and at freestanding stores.  The counters hold events, but they are not preview parties.  Instead, they are just opportunities to get your makeup done with the new collection, as soon as the collection launches.  

As far as which stores have parties, I think it depends on the collection and your area.   For example, the Sunvalley Mall store in Concord (San Francisco Bay Area) was the only store in the area to have a preview party for Sundressing, even though we have a PRO Store and 3-4 freestanding stores in the Bay Area. I'm wondering how MAC decides which stores get to host the party.  I know, for Untamed, there will be a party at the SF Pro Store and the Berkeley freestanding store.

Hope that helps, since evidently my link did not.


----------



## Indigowaters (Aug 9, 2006)

Yes. That helped. I asked the same question on the other link and no one responded.


----------

